# Old School vs New School



## SauceGangTay (Aug 5, 2013)

Are the training techniques and the technology of today basketball trainers giving the players of today's game a advantage over the past late but great basketball players of the past? if so can you give me some insight?


----------



## amine99 (Aug 25, 2013)

I m lovin' Old school , its more better than actual basketball


----------

